# Allez Sport weight?



## dave962b (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi all,
I weighed my 04 Allez Sport yesterday and it was a bit heavier than expected:

Upgrades are -
Kysrium Elite wheels
Ultegra 9 everything except D/A STIs
Shimano r540 pedals

It weighed in at 21.5 lbs (including saddlebag, 2 cages, pump, computer)
I was expecting to be at least down around 20. Is this because of the heavier A1 frame?
Thanks!


----------



## deluc6519 (Sep 21, 2004)

*depending on size*

the frame is below 3 lbs my 52 was 2.9 including headset (my new s-works had intergrated and wanted to compare apples to apples) the stock c2 fork is heavy though(around 550-600 grams) and the stock seat and handle bar are a little heavy too. i've built an A1 frame up to weigh 17 even ready to ride (pedals, 2 cages, and computer) so the frame does have the ablity to be built light. how did you weigh it bc your numbers still seem a little high? well the saddle bag and pump would add atleast a pound.


----------

